# MF3RS 3x3



## FireCuber (Feb 25, 2017)

How do you like the MF3RS 3x3? I would like some posts on this please


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 25, 2017)

This is a great cube if your on a budget, but if you have the money I would recommend the Valk 3. It has most of the qualities of the Valk, just you can tell it is made cheaper and it doesn't perform as well. It will be my backup though.


----------



## pglewis (Feb 25, 2017)

My impressions over a couple of months with a stickerless version in the rotation: 

Pros: Quite light and very fast. I've been trending towards a lighter turning style and it suits me in that regard. Best budget cube I've tried, hands down. 

Cons: Somewhat catchy, not as predictably reliable under duress as my Valks or Thunderclaps

Neutral: Has a somewhat hollow, maybe "cheap" feel

Overall: Hard to find much fault for the price. I like to swap out cubes during practice/timing sessions for variety and it has remained in the rotation since I purchased it.


----------



## Dom (Feb 26, 2017)

One of the best performing budget 3x3's on the market. It feels stable, and fast right out of the box. No setup required. I didn't even hear any spring noise. Corner cutting is the best I've seen in a cube under $10. Stickerless colors contrast very well. The pink looks really good, too. 
Everyone needs to pick up at least one of these. I have a few. Why not? It's only 5 bucks!
I recommend it especially for beginners because it's fast, but also the corners don't accidentally twist in the middle of a solve.

However, the KungFu LongYuan is lighter and faster. Since the LongYuan can easily corner twist, I don't recommend it for beginners and it also requires setup to get rid of spring noise. 

That's why I call the MF3RS the best budget 3x3 for beginners.


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 26, 2017)

pglewis said:


> My impressions over a couple of months with a stickerless version in the rotation:
> 
> Pros: Quite light and very fast. I've been trending towards a lighter turning style and it suits me in that regard. Best budget cube I've tried, hands down.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the post pglewis! I really like it


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 26, 2017)

Dom said:


> One of the best performing budget 3x3's on the market. It feels stable, and fast right out of the box. No setup required. I didn't even hear any spring noise. Corner cutting is the best I've seen in a cube under $10. Stickerless colors contrast very well. The pink looks really good, too.
> Everyone needs to pick up at least one of these. I have a few. Why not? It's only 5 bucks!
> I recommend it especially for beginners because it's fast, but also the corners don't accidentally twist in the middle of a solve.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dom! I am glad you like this 3x3


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 26, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> This is a great cube if your on a budget, but if you have the money I would recommend the Valk 3. It has most of the qualities of the Valk, just you can tell it is made cheaper and it doesn't perform as well. It will be my backup though.




Thanks for the post CornerCutter! I might get the Valk when I get a little faster


----------



## Perfectionist (Jun 14, 2017)

Got mine recently - must say, I'm extremely impressed! (In fact, I regret having ordered a Valk and Gan now!)

I also have a Warrior W on it's way to me - will be interesting to compare the two...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 14, 2017)

Pretty average compared to a lot of $15 cubes.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Pretty average compared to a lot of $15 cubes.


Yeah, that's the point. It's performance is typical of a $15 cube, but it costs less than $5.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 14, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Yeah, that's the point. It's performance is typical of a $15 cube, but it costs less than $5.


It's $5 flat, not less then. I changed my vote to new main, because I think that it just became my OH main. I was using a GTS2 M and I switched to a $5 cube lol.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> It's $5 flat, not less then. I changed my vote to new main, because I think that it just became my OH main. I was using a GTS2 M and I switched to a $5 cube lol.


Depends where you shop, I guess. The prices I see are 4.99, 4.49, 4.95, 3.65 and 3.08.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 14, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Depends where you shop, I guess. The prices I see are 4.99, 4.49, 4.95, 3.65 and 3.08.


I count 4.99 as five


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I count 4.99 as five


Same


----------



## Perfectionist (Jun 14, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Depends where you shop, I guess. The prices I see are 4.99, 4.49, 4.95, 3.65 and 3.08.


The best I found was $3.34 - which store has them for $3.08 dude?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 15, 2017)

Perfectionist said:


> The best I found was $3.34 - which store has them for $3.08 dude?


Lightake


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 15, 2017)

Yep, they're definitely decent. The broken in feel is much nicer than the out of box, as with a lot of cubes,


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 15, 2017)

In Magiccubemall $1.79!!
I ordered 9 of them yesterday (+ a Valk). I really like them due to the stability they have. I needed more stable cubes to use in multi-blind, and with my unstable MF3:s and Guanlongs I'm afraid, all the time, that I make a mistake (that's why I'm lacking execution speed).

I've used MF3RS as my feet cube, since it just can't corner twist. It's not as flexible (-> corner cutting) as my Thunderclap, which is my current main. But Thunderclap corner twists a lot (I got tired of them when I got one in 2 consecutive blind solves and finally decided to get myself a Valk).


----------



## Jlvs2run (Jun 15, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> In Magiccubemall $1.79!!



MCM is 3.55 (1.79 plus 1.76 shipping).
Lightake is 4.81 (3.08 plus 1.73 shipping.

The lowest I've found is 2.99 to 3.25 with Ebay auction, or 3.99 bin stickerless.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> finally decided to get myself a Val


Why didn't you get s GTS2 M? It is only like $6 more then the valk.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jun 16, 2017)

The MF3RS is me backup main.


----------



## Erik (Jun 19, 2017)

Just received 100 MF3RS. Price / quality of these cubes is really good. I can average sub-9 without any big problems.
I would not go as far to say they are a competition to cubes like the Valk 3 or Gan Air. It is too locky for that, I think the springs are a bit too weak as well. But it is certainly a good cube, and great for demonstrations, as giveaways or multiBLD.

Extra handy thing: corner twists are really hard, so you don't have to be scared non-cubers give you an unsolvable cube.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I count 4.99 as five



Same for me too.


----------

